# Cube4you DIY Second Gen.



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

UPDATE:
so it's NOT the cubic 3x3x5 that most bpeople suspected. The testers have recieved the prototypes. here are some pictures of it (from http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=48750&extra=page=1):



Spoiler



please press ctrl + scroll down (mouse)



Spoiler















































++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
72 plastic components
unique mechanism
solid construction



coming soon.....



http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=43328&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 10, 2009)

72 you say?

What else can you tell us?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

wow thats a lot of parts for a 3x3! unless that includes caps for pieces... I'm interested in seeing how this works


----------



## HALLU (Dec 10, 2009)

How do you see that page? Do you guys understand that Asian language?


----------



## Zubon (Dec 10, 2009)

HALLU said:


> How do you see that page? Do you guys understand that Asian language?



It was mentioned on their forums that another unique 3x3 DIY would be coming. I am glad to hear more about it.

And yes, some guys do under stand "that Asian language"!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

Why can't everyone just speak english?
boo other languages. 
and wow that is a lot of parts.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 10, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 72 plastic components
> unique mechanism
> solid construction
> 
> ...



You missed one important part



> This cube will be even heavier than all the formers. So if you don't like heavy cubes, just forget about it.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 10, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Why can't everyone just speak english?
> boo other languages.
> and wow that is a lot of parts.



RACIST!! I speak Korean. Is that a crime???


and 72 for a 3x3??? that's a lot!


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol, my asian language uses english letters.

Because my people were conquered and colonized by Europeans centuries ago.
I think by the french. D:

It's kind of a good thing in my opinion though, the language thing.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

Edges=12
Corners=8
Corner caps=8
Core=1
Centre Pieces=6
Centre Caps=6
Edge Caps=12

53 pieces. I can't think of any others, unless some pieces snap together in some way.


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 10, 2009)

add 6 screws 6 springs and 6 washers possibly


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't speak "that Asian language" and I'm Chinese


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Edges=12
> Corners=8
> Corner caps=8
> Core=1
> ...



i don't really know. my prediction is that the cube will have caps for every side so stickers are no required.

26 cubies + 2 caps for each corner x 8 + 2 caps for each edges x 12 + 6 center caps = 72 pieces.

BTW, the core is not included


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 11, 2009)

r_517 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 72 plastic components
> ...



damn i really can't trick mf8 members eh?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Edges=12
> ...



I would not like a corner with 3 caps and a base color (which is also one of the sticker colors).


----------



## r_517 (Dec 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



 
i think the former c4y were already heavier than other types, and this time, heavier?!:confused:


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 12, 2009)

The most I can make it have is:

Centers: 6
Core: 1
Screws: 6
Springs: 6
Washers: 12
Edges: 12
Corners: 8
Corner Caps: 8
External Edge Caps (like on a new Type A III): 12
Internal Edge Caps (like on a C4Y): 12
Center Caps: 6


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> The most I can make it have is:
> 
> Centers: 6
> Core: 1
> ...



*plastic components* excluding the core


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 12, 2009)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't everyone just speak english?
> ...



racist! i speak Vietnamese... if raciscm* continues the world will end up multi-racial!


----------



## Zubon (Jan 29, 2010)

BUMP!

I just got the new cube for you 3x3x5 cube.

When you dismantle it, it contains a regular 3x3x3 core. Cube for you has a design and manufactures thousands of 3x3x3 cores, however, in the 3x3x5, the core is different.

The center pieces are rounded, but the degree of roundness gradually decreases as you go towards the center of the cube. This can help with reverse corner cutting and aids stability.

In the 3x3x5, there are 4 regular edge pieces. On these new edges, the bit that holds the edge into the cube (usually the smaller square part) is semicircular in shape and has a cap to make it solid.

I am sure that this is the core and edge pieces for the new cube.

Why? Well, knowing manufacturing and knowing C4U, it is odd to think that they would manufacture a uniquely different core, just so they can use it for the 3x3x5. They had a perfectly good (IMO the best) core and there is no way they would make new molds, and spend hundreds of dollars doing such a short production run.

The 3x3x5 edges have caps which could account for the reported large number of parts for the new 3x3x3.

Anyway, just something to think about.

EDIT: If you ignore the core, there are exactly 72 plastic parts for the 3x3x5. Maybe in the original post, they were talking about the 3x3x5?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 29, 2010)

Zubon said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I just got the new cube for you 3x3x5 cube.
> 
> ...



that is exactly what i was thinking before. i was going to ask but you bumped this first


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2010)

UPDATE:

so it's NOT the cubic 3x3x5 that most people suspected. Several testers have now recieved the prototypes.


the pictures are in the first post.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 28, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Edges=12
> Corners=8
> Corner caps=8
> Core=1
> ...



looks... weird.. are there holes in the corners?


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

the other diy c4u cube is coming in the mail for me.. but this looks interesting O_O


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 2, 2010)

BTW guys, i forgot to add that it uses the new molding technique to make the pieces hollow without caps, that's why there are these silly holes on the pieces.

Guojia seems to work on improvements of mechanisms and designs while C4U focuses on molding techniques. First is feakishly perfect pieces so smooth that it does not need any lube. You can see how picky James is on the molding process from the highly visible logo on of of the core arms of C4U cubes. And now he is trying out different molding techniques.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> BTW guys, i forgot to add that it uses the new molding technique to make the pieces hollow without caps, that's why there are these silly holes on the pieces.
> 
> Guojia seems to work on improvements of mechanisms and designs while C4U focuses on molding techniques. First is feakishly perfect pieces so smooth that it does not need any lube. You can see how picky James is on the molding process from the highly visible logo on of of the core arms of C4U cubes. And now he is trying out different molding techniques.



Wait... So this is a new 3x3? When are/have these cubes going to be sold? What is going to/already happen(ed) to the old ones?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > BTW guys, i forgot to add that it uses the new molding technique to make the pieces hollow without caps, that's why there are these silly holes on the pieces.
> ...




:fp

could a mod please change the tile to "Second Gen. C4U cube"?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > :fp
> ...



no, for those who didn't come in and look at the pictures because they thought it's about the old C4U cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> no, for those who didn't come in and look at the pictures because they thought it's about the old C4U cube.



Oh ok. Yea, the pictures aren't working on my comp.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 2, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> UPDATE:
> so it's NOT the cubic 3x3x5 that most bpeople suspected. The testers have recieved the prototypes. here are some pictures of it (from http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=48750&extra=page=1):
> 
> 
> ...



pressing control and scrolling decreases font, not pictures


----------



## Zubon (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like it has potential. 

So Daniel, have you given up on the "72 pieces and new mechanism" or will that be a different cube to come out later?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 2, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE:
> ...



it reduces everything for me. try it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 2, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Looks like it has potential.
> 
> So Daniel, have you given up on the "72 pieces and new mechanism" or will that be a different cube to come out later?



i think this is it. maybe some of the pieces are molded together?



BTW since the pieces itself are hollow without using caps, it could REALLY float on water. (normal cubes sinks down after several minutes when the water went into the cube.)
it should be a good underwater cube


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it has potential.
> ...



Lol.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 2, 2010)

UPDATE:

OK, James just said that there will be plugs inserted into each hole. He is still working on it.

So the pieces are:

corners x 8
edges x 12
centercaps x 6
centers x 6
big edge plugs x 12
small edge plugs x 12
big corner plugs x 8
small corner plugs x 8

Total: 72


that solves the mystery


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2010)

helloooo? could a mod please change the title to "Cube4you DIY Second Gen."?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> OK, James just said that there will be plugs inserted into each hole. He is still working on it.
> 
> ...


hah. plugs... so it will be really light, right?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it has potential.
> ...


LOL

You don't want a cube that *floats* for underwater cubing....

Notice: *Under*water.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE:
> ...



no, it's gonna be even heavier than the current C4U cube (154 g).


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


Any update on it's release on the shop?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > stinkocheeze said:
> ...



http://www.google.com/profiles/Cube2you#buzz


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 3, 2010)

Were is it on CubeforYou? Is it that new NIB speedcube? http://cube4you.com/product-645.html


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Were is it on CubeforYou? Is it that new NIB speedcube? http://cube4you.com/product-645.html



:fp
no.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Were is it on CubeforYou? Is it that new NIB speedcube? http://cube4you.com/product-645.html
> ...



Good, just wondering what those were.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 4, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Nice
I prefer heavy cubes tho
I dont really like Fs


----------



## heavypoly6 (Mar 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Lol, my asian language uses english letters.
> 
> Because my people were conquered and colonized by Europeans centuries ago.
> I think by the french. D:
> ...



Oh cool, I'm Vietnamese too!  But not proud of it and I really don't like Vietnamese people >.>". I wish our language had cool symbols like Japanese and Chinese and Korean :3.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not proud of it either.
I love western culture♥.

And it used to have symbols, before it was colonized.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wants!!


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 4, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



I think they're JSK clones.


----------



## Samania (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats a sexy stackmat. 

i ordered the other cube4you diy.. still hasnt come and i ordered like 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 5, 2010)

I really hope this cube is good. The original C4Y DIY is a piece of crap IMO. It locks up WAY too easily.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 5, 2010)

Plus it's really slow and can't cut corners that well.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 5, 2010)

The C4y was the best cube I had ever tried for a long time, until I got a GH.


----------



## DaBear (Mar 5, 2010)

i still think my c4y is the fastest cube i have...it just sucks in every other aspect


----------



## Zubon (Mar 7, 2010)

So what on earth is a Cube4you Gas-Assisted 3x3x3 Cube????


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 7, 2010)

Gas-assisted!!!?!?!?


----------



## Zubon (Mar 7, 2010)

Go to cubeforyou.com
http://cubeforyou.com/product-649.html

Gass-Assisted! 
I have a feeling that is a very bad machine translation.... It probably means the new cube with hollow pieces so it floats on water.


"Gas-Assisted 3x3x3 , will for sale soon.
the cube part and the whole cube can natant on the water."


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Go to cubeforyou.com
> http://cubeforyou.com/product-649.html
> 
> Gass-Assisted!
> ...



the new c4u cube uses a new molding technique which allows the parts to be hollow without using caps.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 8, 2010)

Gas assisted?

Now we have to fill up our cubes' tanks?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> Gas assisted?
> 
> Now we have to fill up our cubes' tanks?



Sub-20 for pump number 3!


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 8, 2010)

"In latest news:

Struggling gas stations get revitalized business as new market sector finds great need for highly profitable premium gasoline."


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

what does it mean by it can "natant" on water?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 8, 2010)

Probably float.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 9, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > Go to cubeforyou.com
> ...



You got it right guys. 

They are probably using gas-assisted injection molding. An injection molding process that creates hollow pieces where normal injection molding gives solid pieces. 
Not really a new process but I did not know it is actually being used for pieces this small.

Cubenovice, polymer chemist and R&D engineer at a wellknow injectionn molding company


----------



## CuberN00b (Mar 11, 2010)

everything ooks small, except the pic D


----------



## radmin (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking forward to a second gen. The original is too squared. Hence the lockups.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

radmin said:


> Looking forward to a second gen. The original is too squared. Hence the lockups.



yup. very square... all the edges rounded, but it's just like a square with all rounded edges.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 11, 2010)

radmin said:


> Looking forward to a second gen. The original is too squared. Hence the lockups.



finally someone who pointed out exactly the flaw of the C4U cube design. So many people just kept on saying things like "C4U cube locks up like hell!!!!" and didn't know that it could be fixed by proper adjustments.


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 24, 2010)

*Cube4you 3x3x3 Prototype Promo (Gas Assisted Injection Molding)*

I believe this is what you guys are talking about. 



any questions will be answered in the review. 
If not leave them here and ill add to the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLHH9vIaPwI


----------



## Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> I believe this is what you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friggin finger tease man. I want zat cube.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 24, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> I believe this is what you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





damn. i thought i wouldn't need to buy any more cubes for a while...

DAMNIT PESTVIC!!!


----------



## riffz (Apr 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is what you guys are talking about.
> ...



Can't wait. Sounds like a real winner. Do you think there's a new core design too?


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 26, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I really hope this cube is good. The original C4Y DIY is a piece of crap IMO. It locks up WAY too easily.



well maybe if you cant control the cube that well at all then i agree a little bit.

but i never have them lock for me unless im learning a new alg, or learning it faster


----------



## Pestvic (Apr 26, 2010)

riffz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Pestvic said:
> ...



no the core is the same. If any of you own a 3x3x5 then you know what its going to feel like. think about how well that turns but then add it no pops and great corner cutting. that's basically this cube. the "second gen" as you call it. is completely different than the first gen cubes. it also is a bit heavier, but it makes for a great solid feel/cube.

leave me questions guys. ill make a video just for this forum answering them. (internals, cutting, etc.)

Peace!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 26, 2010)

When can we buy it
EDIT:Which do you prefer AV or C4YII


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Did you mean to say 3x3x4? Because those turn quite nicely. I have really high hopes for this since I love my F2 but I want a heavier cube for BLD.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 26, 2010)

riffz said:


> Did you mean to say 3x3x4? Because those turn quite nicely. I have really high hopes for this since I love my F2 *but I want a heavier cube for BLD*.



Why? I guess I don't understand what weight would have to do with bld success.


----------



## imbatt (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe this is a noob question, but why there are so many holes on the cubies


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you mean to say 3x3x4? Because those turn quite nicely. I have really high hopes for this since I love my F2 *but I want a heavier cube for BLD*.
> ...



For me personally I like having a heavier cube because I tend to overturn my F2 and mess up algorithms during BLD.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 26, 2010)

imbatt said:


> Maybe this is a noob question, but why there are so many holes on the cubies



that comes from the gas assisted injection molding process. James said that the holes will be filled with some plugs.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 27, 2010)

Those pictures... I don't even.

Weird, weird edges.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Apr 27, 2010)

72 peices my butt. Its the regular number of pieces.
The holes on the pieces are actually, where the tube for molding the pieces go. Instead of mking 2 or 3 seperate pieces and molding them together, its all one piece. the holes are just when the gas injections went into the piece so it can cool and be lighter than most pieces.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 12, 2010)




----------



## StratoPulse (May 12, 2010)

Is this it? http://cube4you.com/cube4you-gasassisted-3x3x3-cube-with-cubesmith-sticker-diykit-p-166.html


----------



## riffz (May 12, 2010)

StratoPulse said:


> Is this it? http://cube4you.com/cube4you-gasassisted-3x3x3-cube-with-cubesmith-sticker-diykit-p-166.html



Yep. I really hope popbuying gets this soon. Shipping is so expensive from c4y's site.


----------



## sasuak (May 12, 2010)

180gr ..................


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 12, 2010)

Will it come in any other colour?



> the cube parts and the whole cube can natant on the water.


And what does this mean?


----------



## ribonzz (May 12, 2010)

Those parts are weird. It's just like an ordinary one. But how can it be that good to play??


----------



## riffz (May 12, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Will it come in any other colour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they meant to say it can float, since the pieces are hollow and sealed.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Will it come in any other colour?
> ...



Yeah did some definition research and that sounds right. Is that a good quality of a cube that it can float?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 13, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



Doesn't that mean that it's light?


----------



## amostay2004 (May 13, 2010)

It means that if you're on a ship and the ship is sinking, you need not worry about your cube cos it'll float! And you can bring it to the deserted island you're gonna swim to so you won't be so bored =/


----------



## riffz (May 13, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



Some people like light cubes and others don't, so it's personal preference.


----------



## Stefan (May 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> Shipping is so expensive from c4y's site.



How much is it?


----------



## m4a1 (May 13, 2010)

if your are not ship it trough ups, china post takes more than a month!


----------



## riffz (May 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Shipping is so expensive from c4y's site.
> ...



The cube itself is $15.99 and she shipping to Ontario Canada is $7.80 for AIR (which takes a long time), and $13.52 for UPS (1-3 days).

I just can't justify paying $24 for it.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 13, 2010)

does the cube lock up?


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 15, 2010)

Pestvic REVIEW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSMiXDqIy6M&playnext_from=TL&videos=AVH3QqaLwOk&feature=sub


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Pestvic REVIEW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSMiXDqIy6M&playnext_from=TL&videos=AVH3QqaLwOk&feature=sub



Not really. He just assembles it, and says it's good...


----------



## ChrisBird (May 15, 2010)

I got the cube. It is interesting to say the least.
It is heavy, glides too well (over shoots a little) and always has that loosish feeling that I don't really like. It locks up more often then I'd like. But it is a nice cube. It is certainly speed solve-able and can actually be quite good if you can change your style to fit it.

Out of 10 I'd give it about a 7/10. It is a good speed cube, but it just doesn't have what it takes to be a main speed cube. (All of this is my opinion)

~Chris


----------



## Dfgged (May 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I got the cube. It is interesting to say the least.
> It is heavy, glides too well (over shoots a little) and always has that loosish feeling that I don't really like. It locks up more often then I'd like. But it is a nice cube. It is certainly speed solve-able and can actually be quite good if you can change your style to fit it.
> 
> Out of 10 I'd give it about a 7/10. It is a good speed cube, but it just doesn't have what it takes to be a main speed cube. (All of this is my opinion)
> ...



You should try and do the corner rounding mod, I heard it reduces lock-ups on the first gen C4U


----------



## ChrisBird (May 15, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I got the cube. It is interesting to say the least.
> ...



I have no intention of modding this cube.
I don't think anything I can do to it will make it better then my main, and therefore I have no motivation to do it.

You would buy this cube if you like heavy cubes, if you are a collector, or if you are interested in the puzzle.

If you are looking for a new main speed cube, don't get this one.

~Chris

EDIT: Sorry if that sounded a little mean, I didn't intend it to be that way.


----------



## Dfgged (May 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


No prob, it was just a suggestion.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 15, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



not necessarily it just means that the cubies are hollow on inside and are sealed completely so it keeps the air in thats in there and the water out. i will be able to post more about this cube here in a few days when my order comes in expect a few videos on my youtube channel (since i dont have editing software) on there i will try to answer all questions asked in this thread


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I got the cube. It is interesting to say the least.
> It is heavy, glides too well (over shoots a little) and always has that loosish feeling that I don't really like. It locks up more often then I'd like. But it is a nice cube. It is certainly speed solve-able and can actually be quite good if you can change your style to fit it.
> 
> Out of 10 I'd give it about a 7/10. It is a good speed cube, but it just doesn't have what it takes to be a main speed cube. (All of this is my opinion)
> ...



Chris, how would you compare it to a regular C4U (first gen) DIY? Just wondering.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I got the cube. It is interesting to say the least.
> ...



Much better, but still not main speedcube material.

~Chris


----------



## Lorenzo (May 17, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Hmm. I hope someone has it as Discovery Science Center next Saturday.

From your comment, I guess the C4YII is not better than a broken-in, modded AV.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 18, 2010)

PopBuying FTW!!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 18, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> PopBuying FTW!!



Yusss! Seeing as im making an order anyway i might aswell get this


----------



## nickvu2 (May 18, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> PopBuying FTW!!



Guess I should just wait for things to show up on popbuying from now on.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (May 23, 2010)

Chris what do you use as your main speed cube? I'm curious what you DO like.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 23, 2010)

he uses a haiyan memory


----------



## m4a1 (May 23, 2010)

chris:

my memory, pops a lot! what should i do with it (anything besides tensions...)


----------



## Chapuunka (May 23, 2010)

m4a1 said:


> chris:
> 
> my memory, pops a lot! what should i do with it (anything besides tensions...)



Turn more accurately?


----------



## m4a1 (May 23, 2010)

well... i have pretty agressive style, so i always over - rotate, so once in about 2 solves, there is a massive pop, but i dont wanna to make it tighter - i like the way it is now


----------



## Chapuunka (May 23, 2010)

m4a1 said:


> well... i have pretty agressive style, so i always over - rotate, so once in about 2 solves, there is a massive pop, but i dont wanna to make it tighter - i like the way it is now



Then don't be so aggressive. Turn lightly.

Or just tighten it.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (May 24, 2010)

I am aggressive too and do well with a F-II


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 24, 2010)

i am freaking aggressive and yet my A2 is totally awesome without any pops at all. this is what fine tuning could do.
you'll know how violent my turning is if you ever watched my H-perm.


----------

